# DMX mood media player software



## davedoubledecks (Nov 13, 2007)

a freind of mine has a mood media mp3 player in his pub and is no longer subscribing to the service...i am trying to find out if i can download some software which will allow my pc to comunicate with the player...it seems to have a different operating system...when you plug it in via a usb lead it recognises the hard drive but you cannot view what is on it and obviously not move files to and from it

can anyone help please ????
andrew


----------

